# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Suche Downhill/Freeride Strecke um/in Hagen

## K3W1N0

Hallo leute  :Smile: 
Ich bin schon seit längerem auf der suche nach einer Stecke in meinem Revier :Wink: 
Ich habe keine Lust mehr immer nach Winterberg oder Willingen zu fahren. Nicht wegen den Strecken, die sind super, aber wegen der Entfernung, den 130 Km sind doch etwas viel  :Big Grin: 
Währe echt cool wenn mir jemand vllt einen Tipp geben könnte wo sich eine Offizielle oder selbst gemachte befindet.
Danke im voraus  :Wink: 
mfg K3W1N0 aka Kevin

----------


## che

Yaman versuche es doch mal am Kothen in Wuppertal .Bin selbst neu in der Szene und war auch erst ein mal da aber hat Spaß gemacht .Findest auch clips auf youtube .peace

----------


## K3W1N0

Sehr cool danke dir  :Wink: . Werde jedenfalls mal vorbeischauen.

----------


## che

Ich fahre morgen mal rum .Hier meine Nr wenn Du mal vorbei kommst schick mir was über whats app oder sms .0178 6965986.Evtl schau ich mal vorbei .peace

----------


## che

Wenn Du aus Hagen kommst ist Witten doch für dich am besten . Auf in den Kohlensiepen .Peace

----------


## Quinn

Wenn du (oder irgendwer anders) nochmal am Kothen unterwegs ist und bock hast mal zusammen zu fahren, kannst du dich ja melden  :Big Grin:  habe auch schon von der Strecke gehört

----------


## freerider99

Kohlensiepen in Witten kann ich auch empfehlen und Ebberg in Dortmund Hohensyburg.

----------

